# Remove items from "Recently Deleted" based on delete date



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

A suggestion -- When removing items from recently deleted, keep the most recently deleted items the longest. That way, if I accidentaly delete one of my oldest saved shows and don't realize it for 10-15 minutes, I don't find out it was removed from recently deleted to make room for a new recording. Unless of course I'm very short on space and it was the only thing there to remove.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree. This could be a user-defined setting so people could choose which way they want it.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

nedbush said:


> A suggestion -- When removing items from recently deleted, keep the most recently deleted items the longest. That way, if I accidentaly delete one of my oldest saved shows and don't realize it for 10-15 minutes, I don't find out it was removed from recently deleted to make room for a new recording. Unless of course I'm very short on space and it was the only thing there to remove.


Yes, in manufacturing, we call it FIFO & LIFO
FIFO: First in First Out (think of gumballs filling a machine - the first ones in are on the bottom so first to go out thru the shoot on the bottom) - probably a good idea for the deleted folder - not based on date but based on *when you put it there*
LIFO: Last in First Out (think elevator - last people to get in are closest to the door so first to get off)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The recent thread asking for a way to purge the RDF made me think of this suggestion.

The forum software found this old thread.

Delete a show that was recorded a month or so ago and that show will be purged from the RDF quickly. Very little opportunity to recover the program.

Using date deleted makes a lot more sense.


----------

